# Aquamas - External CO2 reactors



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.aquamas.net/product_info...eaktor-fuer-Aquarien-bis-etwa-1000-Liter.html
http://www.aquamas.net/product_info...enreaktor-mit-integriertem-Blasenzaehler.html
http://www.aquamas.net/product_info.php?info=p144_Aussenreaktor-60---2500-Liter.html

What do you think about these reactors? Are they worth a try?
I do not really understand what function the bypass have  anybody who knows?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Those look like standard external CO2 reactors, functionally the same as DIY reactors we make. Of course our DIY reactors cost a lot less, even if they aren't as nice to look at.


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

I use the one that is in your first link and am very happy with it. The construction is very strong and sturdy. Works very well in my 200 litre tank. The bypass is for use with very high water flow pumps or filters so to prevent too fast a flow going through the reactor blowing the bubbles out the bottom.

One of the big problems we over here in Europe have is that we don't have the wide range of plumbing supplies that is available over on the other side of the pond. I tried for ages to source components for a DIY reactor. When I did it cost more than to buy a ready made one.

James


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

exactly! It will be more expensive to buy materials and make a DIY reactor than buy one like this. Very hard to find anything (plexiglass pipes, etc etc).

I think I am going to buy this one: 
http://www.aquamas.net/product_info...eaktor-fuer-Aquarien-bis-etwa-1000-Liter.html


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

One concern I have with external reactor is the higher chance of catastrophic spill?

Any experience with that?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Since most DIY external reactors are PVC pipe cemented together, there is very little chance of a catastrophic failure. The parts used are intended for 40+ psi vs. the 2 psi or so they see in an external reactor application.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't know, but I think it is worth to buying just for the cool little co2 bubble floating up into the media.


----------

